# looking for insite



## rewalston (Feb 24, 2016)

Besides, doing what little e-waste I can (at the moment it's almost non-existent, lost my truck), I also do leather crafting. Both of these are hobbies, but I'm attempting to turn the leather crafting into somewhat of a business. That being said, I'm on disability and don't have the resources to get any inventory. I've set up a gofundme campaign, but I was wondering if it would be permissible to post the link here on the forum to help get the word out there? I don't have a website for it yet but I do have a page on Facebook with a catalog of what I'm able to do (other stuff too but not in catalog). Thank you

Rusty


----------



## upcyclist (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm not a mod, so I won't comment on the suitability of a gofundme link.

I would think, however, that you'd get just as much out of mentioning that you do leatherwork as you would by posting a link here. I don't know the crowd super-well, but it seems like they're more of a networking group. I'll bet you'll find better gofundme potential in Facebook.


----------



## rewalston (Feb 24, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> I'm not a mod, so I won't comment on the suitability of a gofundme link.
> 
> I would think, however, that you'd get just as much out of mentioning that you do leatherwork as you would by posting a link here. I don't know the crowd super-well, but it seems like they're more of a networking group. I'll bet you'll find better gofundme potential in Facebook.



Thanks, I already share it on Facebook.


----------



## torscot (Feb 25, 2016)

Rusty,
PM sent. Get a hold of me, it could be worth your while.
Rob.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 26, 2016)

Rusty, we haven't ignored your question. It sometimes takes a few days to get input from the moderators and administrators as they don't all visit on a daily basis. With a majority having responded to our discussion, those who have responded have unanimously agreed that we'd prefer not to have our members linking to GoFundMe, Kickstarter, Indiegogo, and other crowdfunding sites.

While we have allowed a couple of links in the past, we believe it could quickly get out of hand. If we allow them, we could find ourselves inundated by new members who have only joined the forum to post a link. Where do we draw the line? None of us want to have to judge every request or post to decide if it is worthy of remaining. 

This forum was created to share information on recovery and refining of precious metals. We would prefer that it remain dedicated to that purpose alone. We appreciate everyone's understanding.

The moderators


----------



## Smack (Feb 26, 2016)

You can pm me the link Rusty.


----------



## rewalston (Feb 26, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Rusty, we haven't ignored your question. It sometimes takes a few days to get input from the moderators and administrators as they don't all visit on a daily basis. With a majority having responded to our discussion, those who have responded have unanimously agreed that we'd prefer not to have our members linking to GoFundMe, Kickstarter, Indiegogo, and other crowdfunding sites.
> 
> While we have allowed a couple of links in the past, we believe it could quickly get out of hand. If we allow them, we could find ourselves inundated by new members who have only joined the forum to post a link. Where do we draw the line? None of us want to have to judge every request or post to decide if it is worthy of remaining.
> 
> ...



Completely understood, that is why I asked first.

Rusty


----------



## TheDragonWins (Apr 15, 2016)

Another forum RWI dealing with replica watches seems to be a good place to sell straps if they are high quality. Might want to check it out. Just google RWI.


----------

